# Hijazi goats ‎الماعز الحجازي ‏



## Naef hajaya




----------



## EllieMay

Gorgeous goats!


----------



## Alicia G

Those ears are unreal!


----------



## Ninny

Nubian ears on steroids!!    I wondered to they dried the ears for dog treats/chews?


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

Haha, they are so cool looking. So tall and regal, but the bumps on the heads look funny  The spotted one with the blown teats and the kid looks like a lady with lip stick on


----------



## ksalvagno

Those ears are something else!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

LadyIsabelle2011 said:
			
		

> Haha, they are so cool looking. So tall and regal, but the bumps on the heads look funny  The spotted one with the blown teats and the kid looks like a lady with lip stick on


And did you see the one just below it sticking its teeth out 

Okay, I am sold.  If I ever have a chance to get me one of these, I am going for it.


----------



## DonnaBelle

Those are some serious looking ears, aren't they?

He sends us those photos to drive all us Nubian owners wacko!!

No way to get any of those goats, Kim already tried I think.

I bet those goats belong to the King of Jordan.  That "compound" where they are housed is very, very, nice.  And isn't that alfalfa hay they're eating??  

DonnaBelle


----------



## CocoNUT

my favorite one and favorite photo is number four...LOVE the spotted ears!


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> my favorite one and favorite photo is number four...LOVE the spotted ears!


She was also my favorite by far, did you notice she has the exact same expression in pic four and five LOL


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Awww, no fair!


----------



## elevan

I love the goats _and _their compound!


----------



## Lupa Duende

What incredible ears!
Did you pol them yourself or are they naturally hornless?

I am interested in the palm tree that is recessed into the stone walkway. Is this is way to conserve available moisture for the plant?
We don't have a water issue here as my husband and I bought ten acres of prime swampland!


----------



## Bridgemoof

I can't even believe animals like this exist! I've never seen anything like that! And the sheep, too, wow.


----------



## Atif

hay there everyone.


I am Atif Najam from Pakistan. You all can have one of these. will soon posts pics and I am ready to take orders


----------

